# So another one of those Why moments...



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

Last night I thought I'd be nice and make a winner-winner Chicken dinner.
Chicken, potatoes, corn on the cob....
So I fired up my backyard Sous-Vide crock-pot with the Inkbird temperature control, and set in a thigh for her, a thigh for the dog, and a breast for me.
Sous Vide the chicken, then grilled.
It came out great. She sez, "So why 'boil' the chicken then grill it? It tastes the same." :confused::rolleyes:
"Because it's faster." I said. :(
Don't get me wrong, it was good, I just felt deflated after the effort.

So today, I Sous Vide the dogs chicken, then did a quick fry in the stove with a few drips of my BBQ sauce. As soon as it cooled enough he dug in and cleaned his plate. And he's a bit picky.

I think I'll have a bowl of cereal tonight... and shoot some stars. ;)


----------



## old sarge (Apr 8, 2018)

I may never do the sous vide thing but I do like stargazing!


----------



## dward51 (Apr 8, 2018)

Lagoon Nebula in Sagittarius?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2018)

I think a little cold smoke, then the SV, and finally the grill.
But that's a lot of work for a couple of pieces of chicken!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2018)

My friend at work feeds all 5 of his dogs raw chicken. He buys the spines by the case frozen. Then then pulls one out for each dog. they eat bones and all. It's supposed to be good for allergies. 

Chris


----------



## Killa J (May 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> My friend at work feeds all 5 of his dogs raw chicken. He buys the spines by the case frozen. Then then pulls one out for each dog. they eat bones and all. It's supposed to be good for allergies.
> 
> Chris



I did that for many years with my dog. Not that the raw chicken is the reason why, but he’s lived 4 years past the upper end of his breed’s usual life expectancy.

As far as why the Sous Vide and then the grill... I tell my wife it’s because I can be a lot more flexible with timing than if I cooked on the grill the whole time. If I’ve got some free time at noon, I can put the food in the SV then and just sear for a few minutes whenever it’s dinner time.


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2018)

I'm still an SV holdout, but I've eaten two examples of perfect short ribs at two restaurants recently; one in Atlanta, one in Central California. The meat just melted in my mouth. Both were confirmed SV'd when I asked the waiter to ask the chef. My resistance appears futile.


----------

